# Kitchen Shears Recommendation



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 23, 2011)

Any strong feelings about the "best" stainless steel kitchen shears on the market? I would like a sturdy/handsome pair that comes apart easily for sharpening, and am not worried about cost.

Tojiro? Wusthof?

Thanks!

-Johnny


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 23, 2011)

I keep losing the link, but Dave recommends Shuns IIRC. Maybe we can talk him into ordering a few and sending them out to us sharpened...:begging:

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2011)

I just read up on the Shun shears on Amazon; pretty enthusiastic/favorable reviews. I sort of like the "all stainless" appearance of the Tojiro/Wusthof options, but I suppose it shouldn't be a beauty contest (especially since they will live in a drawer and not on a Mag-Blok for all the world to see).


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 24, 2011)

tojiro


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 24, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I keep losing the link, but Dave recommends Shuns IIRC. Maybe we can talk him into ordering a few and sending them out to us sharpened...:begging:
> 
> Stefan



Not Shun...KAI.....but not for kitchen shears necessarily though, they don't seem to offer break apart all steel options. They make some great shears for the money for almost all other applications.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Not Shun...KAI.....but not for kitchen shears necessarily though, they don't seem to offer break apart all steel options. They make some great shears for the money for almost all other applications.



Bookmarked the KAI site, thanks Dave. I suppose I could use a regular pair of scissors too! Still torn between the Tojiro and Wusthof's however...


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the Tojiro fully stainless take apart shears. Love em.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> I have the Tojiro fully stainless take apart shears. Love em.



That's two votes for Tojiro; one more and I'm sold! Just thought the fit/finish and/or durability of the Wusthof's might be better (based on...nothing really).


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe a group buy with rehandling by Dave?


----------



## Hattorichop (Nov 24, 2011)

I have this pair of fiskars kitchen shears.
http://www2.fiskars.com/var/fiskars...g-US/Take-Apart-Shears_product_main_large.png


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Maybe a group buy with rehandling by Dave?



There's nothing to rehandle, they're fully stainless all the way through. lol


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 25, 2011)

Where there's a will there's a way!
Grind the handles down to a couple of mm thick and attatch scales!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2011)

LOL Spike


----------



## swarfrat (Nov 25, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Where there's a will there's a way!
> Grind the handles down to a couple of mm thick and attatch scales!


Not wa handles?


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 25, 2011)

Dave don't do Wa.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 25, 2011)

Dum didy do..........


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess I will order a pair of the Tojiro shears then. And start browsing Burl Source for some exhibition grade Ironwood in case Dave decides to cooperate.


----------



## jcsiii (Nov 27, 2011)

I personally like Joyce Chen scissors. Yeah they don't come appart but they are the perfect size for snipping microgreens and have the durability to cut through lobster and dungenous crab shell. They also come with lifetime warranties and the turn around is typically 2 weeks through the manufacturer. Best part is they fit perfectly in my back pocket for easy access.

Messermeister just came out with their own version recently that I might try too. $7 each and lifetime warranties.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 27, 2011)

jcsiii said:


> I personally like Joyce Chen scissors.



These look nice, but I want something I can take apart to clean/sharpen. I do like the size/handle shape though...


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 27, 2011)

A lot of jewelers use the Chen scissors for solder snips. That implies a bit of durability and sharpness.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 28, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> A lot of jewelers use the Chen scissors for solder snips. That implies a bit of durability and sharpness.



Price is right. Could pick up four or five pairs for the price of the Tojiros.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to see if he reads this:
Bill you owe me a set


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 17, 2012)

I picked up the Tojiro shears last week. Haven't had a chance to use them yet, but they look/feel good. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Tojiro stainless are the best in my opinion, they come apart easy as well for sanitation purposes. Quite sharp as well.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2012)

No one mentioned the Messermeister break-apart shears. Dave just sharpened mine and they got top marks from Cook's Illustrated -- the same people that rate knives really high that we don't like. Just kidding. They do pretty good IMO.

I like my Messermeister but you can also get lobster/crab sheers. They are cheap and (gasp) can go into the dishwasher. For $10 you can buy a set every few years and not worry about the dishwasher.

k. 

http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-International-GT-3156-Seafood-Scissors/dp/B00112ALA0


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 10, 2012)

Bumping this older thread...

Looking to buy shears also and considering getting something cheaper and "semi disposable" or the tojiros. 

Anywhere to buy the tojiro shears besides CKTG?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 10, 2012)

I went with the Tojiros, though I think there are some good alternatives mentioned here.

You don't have to buy them from CKTG. I believe the two listed below are the same as those carried by CKTG.

Cutlery and More: http://www.cutleryandmore.com/tojiro-pro/stainless-steel-take-apart-kitchen-shears-p114254

The Japan Woodworker: http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=10.103.845&dept_id=22380


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Bumping this older thread...
> 
> Looking to buy shears also and considering getting something cheaper and "semi disposable" or the tojiros.
> 
> Anywhere to buy the tojiro shears besides CKTG?



Cutleryandmore


----------



## swarfrat (Feb 10, 2012)

Japan Woodworker too.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 10, 2012)

Harbor Fright has plastic shears with metal blade inserts, all you would need is some damascus blade inserts and you would be all set!


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the only time that I will utter this name anywhere close to a recommendation, and it hurts to say it.... CUTCO "super shears"

Closer to tin snips that scissors... They will cut anything softer than steel with no damage. They are like the meat cleaver of kitchen shears. They twist apart easily and even the twist pivot is adjustable and comes apart. No seams or gaps on the over-molded high density plastic handles.

I don't know what retail is on these things now, but like everything cutco sells, I'm sure it's too high. That's what ebay is for.

Also, I bet that these are good too:
http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/imported-shears-scissors/kitchen-scissors


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 11, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> This is the only time that I will utter this name anywhere close to a recommendation, and it hurts to say it.... CUTCO "super shears"



Justin, when you uttered that phrase in the last post, the cosmic tumblers fell out of place causing a major shifting of the polar axis and the beginning of Armageddon (or as the Israelis say: Har Megiddo). 

k.


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 11, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Justin, when you uttered that phrase in the last post, the cosmic tumblers fell out of place causing a major shifting of the polar axis and the beginning of Armageddon (or as the Israelis say: Har Megiddo).
> 
> k.



Mount Megiddo always messing everything up!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 11, 2012)

That Cutco recommendation had also been made years ago by Fish'n'poi over on KF - or was it Joe? Anyway, there seems to be some truth to that, but I never tried them in Person. I asked Dave to get me a pair of Kai (or Shun? Same thing as far as I know) and sharpen them OOTB for me. I expect that those should last me a while.

Stefan


----------

